# menhadden????



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

.:hoppingmad ok, where do i get them at? i'm too afraid of heights to stand on the 17th st. trestle, i hung out pretty much all night till daybreak at the bridge on cervantes to no prevail...where "exactly" should i go at what time? if anyone can throw some advice at me, i'd appreciate it big time. thanx, buck:banghead


----------



## bigfish (Oct 1, 2007)

with or without a boat?


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

without a boat, thats why i have that "afraid of heights" thing going on. lol.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

you didn't catch any at Cervantes??? go there at 4am... i just park on the bridge and put my hazard lights on... look over the side, and wait for one to pop the surface(should take all of 4 seconds) and let 'er rip... the problem may not be location, it may be the net size... in past years, you could go out there and catch plenty in a 4' betts blue net... but they're not as thick this year in Texar, ... i've been throwing my 12' mullet net, and i only get about 30 every throw...

hope this helps.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

on a side note. Willy Joe and i almost got killed by that damn train on 17th last wednesday... i thought i heard the train, but the wind was blowing hard, and it was early... then i look up, and see the light coming around the bend from scenic

it's not a bright idea to go up there:doh


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

If you have access to NAS Pensacola you can go out onto the beach behind the student barracks at 6am and get you fill there. they are pooping the surface for as far as the eye can see in the morning.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

4 am with a big net, i'll definately give it a try. i had an xxx-tremely close call with a train like you were saying...running my ass off with a full 5 gallon bucket in one hand and some still in my net rolled up like a football under the other arm, TRYING to catch my breath while taking care of them so they not too many would die an "un-natural" death...AND afraid of heights to kick that off. i will try my 10 foot mullet net tho. last time i used my mullet net off the trestle, i totally nailed a huge school, and with a strong current almost took me for a swim, but all the thanx to a couple BIG guys which grabbed it, and of course EVERYBODY that morning was supplied due to one cast...that was about 3 years ago, i still aint over that experience either.

as for NAS, i dont think i can get access even tho i got my dd214's, really dont want to bother the nice men with guns at the gate over bait. lol. thanx for the suggestion tho.

if anyone's going in the mornings to bayfront after kings, give me a shout the night before. thanx for the advice. buck.

oh yea, WHERE on the bridge should i be? middle, end towards 17th, end towards scenic? which side do you recommend?


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *lil_fisherman (10/8/2007)*
> 
> if anyone's going in the mornings to bayfront after kings, give me a shout the night before. thanx for the advice. buck.


I've been goin out there bout every morning during the week to watch people fish and drink my coffee. Usually get out there about 530-600. Havent brought a rod yet. Still just observing at this point. I've been out there in a tan Tundra but I lost first gear this morning :banghead as I pulled up so look for me in a black Z71 for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *AUBuilder (10/8/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> I've been goin out there bout every morning during the week to watch people fish and drink my coffee. Usually get out there about 530-600. Havent brought a rod yet. Still just observing at this point. I've been out there in a tan Tundra but I lost first gear this morning :banghead as I pulled up so look for me in a black Z71 for the next couple of weeks.




stalker oke 







just kidding.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (10/8/2007)*
> stalker oke
> 
> just kidding.


:toastI figured yall would prefer for me to be the wierd guy watchin than be the idiot tanglin all of yalls lines. Figured I'd watch for a few mornings and try to learn protocol before I busted a rod out. Never peir fished before but the way gas prices have been figured it would be a nice way to get a line wet before work since we haven't had the boat on the water inseveral long weeks.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

hell man, just break out that rod, blow up a balloon, and some bait...give me a shout, i'll be the ugly guy there with the big pole.:letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lil_fisherman (10/8/2007)* thanx for the advice. buck.
> 
> oh yea, WHERE on the bridge should i be? middle, end towards 17th, end towards scenic? which side do you recommend?


 south side of the bridge between lightpole #9-#12 (the numbers are on the pole... or count if you'd like:letsdrink


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't help with those without a boat, but even in the wind, the menhaden were extremely thick in the Mulatt area this past weekend, big ones in the mouth around the tressle, and further back, smaller ones for specs and reds

GLuk

PS: also decent size L'Y's....I caught many on blind casts in cloudy water!


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

great info guys, i'll definately be on the bridge trying for bait...and if all goes good, will watch the gorgeous red sun come up at the infamous bayfront...tite linez, buck.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

east river boat ramp, one 12 ft net throw=250+

see pics (from this afternoon)


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

i was at the archie glover boat ramp today trying out my new yak and noticed that something was boiling a few yards out. so i paddled out to it and i was surounded by fish 10" to 12" long. i think they were menhadden. amazingly, they weren't spooked by my yak and i !

could i have caught some with a sabiki or some other small lure ? (i'm used to fishing off the gulf skyscraper and still learning about inshore species)


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *true-king (10/8/2007)*east river boat ramp, one 12 ft net throw=250+
> 
> see pics (from this afternoon)


where's the east river boat ramp?and about what time?


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lil_fisherman (10/8/2007)*
> 
> if anyone's going in the mornings to bayfront after kings, give me a shout the night before. thanx for the advice. buck.




Bayfront? Is that prior to you crossing 3mi bridge?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> where's the east river boat ramp?and about what time?


east river boat ramp is on highway 87 just north of the 399 intersection

if you are heading north from 399 it is on the left

i was there at about 3:00 pm


----------

